# High end compact.....or Nikon D80



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all. Looking for your thoughts and advice please.

I have no digital camera but have Nikon film cameras (and lenses and flashguns) and am trying to make up my mind about what to buy.

I have posted before and have said that I don't want a digital SLR until I can get a full frame jobber for under £1000. I know that's some time off.

So, to that end, I thought I would get myself a top compact to begin with and have narrowed it down to either a Nikon P6000 or Canon G10, dependant on how they are reviewed.

Now, I've seen the Nikon D80 body for under £400, making it the same price as one of the aforementioned compacts, and that's got me seriously reviewing my stance on the full frame DSLR.

What do yous think? Is this a no-brainer? The thing is I like my wide angles. I have a Nikkor 20-35mm F2.8 so the DX sensor on the D80 is going to turn that into something like a 30-55mm isn't it?

However, I think I could live with this if the rest of the camera seems worth £400-or-less (I think it was about £700 when it first came out?). Also, I've already bought into the Nikon system with Nikkor lenses and flashguns which I assume will all work with the D80.

Anyone got a D80? How's the focusing speed? The image noise? The memory card write time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

No decision...D80 all day long.

I have a D200, and if the price I paid had not been so good, the D80 would have been mine.

It really makes sense... you will not be dissapointed, even against any newer stuff... the D80 has won so many awards...

David


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry, missed the focal length question...

Yes, as its not full frame, a 18-200mm lens equates to 28-300 on old money.... so your looking at very approx 1.5 times the length....

This makes for some very compact lenses considering the focal length...

Focus speed can be down to the lens, plus the focus mode you select on the body... again, top stuff and you will not be sorry.

Noise is excellet, again award winning....

Write time? the camera has a buffer, so unless you run the thing flat out, write speed is not such an issue.

David


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

The G9 is a seriously impressive piece of kit. The G10 has a wider angle lens which would certainly come in handy. It depends what you want but if it is a high end compact, there is nothing to touch the G* series.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I also have a D200 (was £350+50 for grip, only 3000 actuations and in mint condition - a used bargin). I'm not so sure a FF body is the ultimate choice anyway. An interesting debate was had on TP not long ago that may be worth a read. http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=86733

Food for thought


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

D80 is a fantastic camera!
Ive just got one 4 weeks old for £300 still under warranty, and it was an upgrade from my D70


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

G9 is a very solid camera and will perform well and is fairly compact.

However the D80 will blow it out of the water in almost all respects.


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

I would take even a cheap DSLR over any compact. Just the versatility of being able to swap lenses is worth it.



BestGear said:


> Write time? the camera has a buffer, so unless you run the thing flat out, write speed is not such an issue.


There speaks someone who doesn't shoot RAW.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

A few thoughts....

Everyone always shouts 'buy a DSLR' but that ISNT ALWAYS THE BEST SOLUTION!

If you are not going to invest the time in learning how to make the most of the manual control offered by a DSLR, then its a waste of time and money. DSLR's are bigger, heavier, dont fit in a pocket, take more skill to get good results from and need more kit and £ to get the same range of options offered by a quality compact.

I have both - DSLRs AND several compacts, and wouldnt be without either. My decent compacts offer image quality that is comparable to my Canon 5D unless you want to blow up pictures to A3 or bigger, oe shoot in extremely low light. They offer almost the same degree of manual control (Ricoh GR-D) and I even get great wide angle from them - my Ricoh has a 28mm equivalent lens. The compacts drop in my pocket and travel everywhere with me. To get the same flexibility from my DSLR I need to pack a bag with quite some kit...

I'm packing right now for 4 days in the Swiss Alps tomorrow. I am VERY much torn between what to carry - a big bag that covers 17-200mm with batteries & cards, hoods etc, or my small compacts that will fit in a shirt pocket.

With practice and some skill you can get the results from a quality compact that most people cant achieve from a 'must have' DSLR - trust me 

It sounds like you have SLR experience, and know what you want, so it might well be that a DSLR like the D80 is what you want. First though, check out those lenses as you dont say what they are and they MAY WELL NOT WORK with that body - AF etc is all different now, so check on decent forum or take them to a camera shop and get advice. You may very well find they are NO USE to you at all. Also carefully check those flashguns and accessories - THEY WONT NECESSARILY BE SAFE on your new body. The elctronics on new cameras are extremely sensitive and some of theold flashguns operae at such a high voltage that plugging one on and firing it will fry you camera - permanently  Dont assume anything and check it carefully 

Then see if you want to go back to a full SLR kit. The prosumer cameras now offer all the benefits of a DSLR with a fixed lens, and many can offer a wide focal length range that would cost you a LOT in lenses to achieve. They often also offer better quality on auto mode than many DSLR's. My dad shot SLRs for 35 years and I recently bought him a Panasonic prosumer so he coud really go digital. He loves it and is so glad he didnt go for a DSLR, as this thing covers all the bases ina well-built, compact and easy to use package.

Have fun exploring your options and take your time considering what is best for you - not 10 people on here


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> A few thoughts....
> 
> Everyone always shouts 'buy a DSLR' but that ISNT ALWAYS THE BEST SOLUTION!
> 
> ...


Take your 5D, you just know you'll get back and have a stunning photo and think yeah it's good but if only i had taken it with my canon, it would have been amazing!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Take your 5D, you just know you'll get back and have a stunning photo and think yeah it's good but if only i had taken it with my canon, it would have been amazing!


just finished packing:

5D
17-40 L
24-105 L
70-200 L
C Pol
loads of cards etc but my Giga One just died  Just ont spin up any more :wall:

Now I just need to get it through Sleazyjet and customs :lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> A few thoughts....
> 
> ....[snip]
> 
> I have both - DSLRs AND several compacts, and wouldnt be without either. My decent *compacts offer image quality that is comparable to my Canon 5D *unless you want to blow up pictures to A3 or bigger, oe shoot in extremely low light. ...[snip]


Once again I find myself in disagreement with you.
Although a compact camera is versatile and fun to use, the image quality is nowhere near a DSLR, much less the very awesome 5D, which was at the very top of the pyramid when it came to IQ for 3 straight years, surpassing even her big sister the 1DsMKII.

If you are getting the same IQ from your compacts then there something wrong with the camera, your lenses or the way you use it.

As for the holiday.. I agree with Rmorgan take the 5D.. you will regret it if you don't. But since the compacts are so small take one too... just as a backup, and for those silly shots we all take for memory shake.

Your list is good but I would drop the 24-105... the 17-40 and 70-200 pretty much covers what you may need . Easy-jet should give you no hassle about the weight. As for the 30mm you are missing, hey use your feet! :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Once again I find myself in disagreement with you.
> Although a compact camera is versatile and fun to use, the image quality is nowhere near a DSLR, much less the very awesome 5D, which was at the very top of the pyramid when it came to IQ for 3 straight years, surpassing even her big sister the 1DsMKII.
> 
> If you are getting the same IQ from your compacts then there something wrong with the camera, your lenses or the way you use it.
> ...


will you please STOP disagreeing with my posts :lol:

In actual terms of course there is a difference, but again, in real world usage most cant see it... Small, web res images that are what most people look at typically show no difference. Can you see the noise difference or corner softness in these kinds of shots = most cant. Most images never get printed these days, and rarely outside 6x4, so its pretty much a meaningless quality difference in mos regards. A little basic PS work, on Ricoh DNG files, and the quality is superb. I have images from both side by side and nobody guesses which is from £2k worth of kit and which is from £300...

Now, please start agreeing or I will have to take sides with Mr Morgan and his Nikon 

BTW - good tip on the 24-105L - thanks. I considered it but wasnt sure, but as you say, there's not much missed and I might just pop in a 35 or 50mm prime for a little low light stuff indoors  I do like the 24-105 though, its a great walkabout lens, and the IS is always useful....


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

No worries  anything to keep you away from the Nikon monster :lol:
I too like my 24-105..is a great lens. Still, last summer I took all of my photo gear, and I only ever used my 70-200, 500,and 17-40, the rest was just dead weight on my shoulder... not the best thing when you are trekking.
Good idea on the 50mm prime ( I assume is the 1.4) priceless for low light.
Anyway, have a nice trip and post some images on your return


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have the 50mm 1.8 actually, and it was the first lens I bought for my old 300D many years ago. Its actually a very good example, and while built like something my 8 yr old would play with, it is pretty sharp until you stop it right down on the 5D... I have often thought about a 1.4 but have never quite heard enough to make me want one, especially as that isnt sharp wide open anyway from the reviews I have read 

Instead I got the 35 f2 and 85 f1.8 and have a nice collection of primes with a 105 macro and 200 f2.8. I like the challenge of using primes and refusing to crop the resulting images - seems kind of 'pure' somehow, which is also why I was drawn to the 5D when it came out... I keep lusting after a 35 1.4L as I love wide angle stuff and having a really good wide normal woudl probably suit me, but I'm just not using stuff enough right now to justify the cost. I might pick one up in the US next year though, if the £:$ swings in my favour again


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

People, many many thanks for your replies here.

Bigpikle, thanks for challenging on the compatability issue. Got me thinking. A wee rake around on Nikon's website FAQs revealed the following compatability charts:

Lenses:

http://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/...nMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1

Speedlights:

http://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/...nNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

The lenses I have are fully compatable with the D80 but the Speedlights (SB-26 & SB-22) are not; there's a significant loss in functionality.

Also, re having a compact camera as awell as SLRs. I bought a Ricoh GR1s after owning the Nikons (F90 and F90x) for many years. The Ricoh is a fabulous wee camera and much more portable. As a result, I found myself using it a fair bit more.

However, what it gains in portability it can lose in capability and flexibilty, e.g. it was no match for my F90x/SB-26/Quantum Turbo combo for low light indoors stuff.

So, what am I gonna do then..........?

D80 - at under £400 it seems great value for money considering it's capability.

I had a wee shot of the P6000 in Jessops the other week. Really nice but seemed a bit strange to hold. However, I think this is me a digital cameras. It feels odd not lifting the thing to your eye to compose.

Because of the flashgun compatability the overall cost is going to be roughly the same whether I go Nikon D80, P6000 or Canon G10 because I still want a fully compatable flashgun and that will mean buying a new one.

Thanks again for all your advice........

Keith


----------

